# PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken



## Xtreme RS (15. Juli 2012)

*PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab da ein etwas schwierig zu beschreibendes Vorhaben. Also Ich würde gerne:

-2 PC nebeneinander Stellen,
-diese dann mit der selben Maus, Tastatur, (Boxen) etc. betreiben. (nicht gleichzeitig)
-ich will nicht ständig alles Umstecken da kein Platz für ein zweites paar Maus und Tastatur ist.
-und ich hätte gerne einen neuen 120 Herz Spielemonitor der Anschlussmäßig auch dazu geeignet sein soll. (Sowas in der Art BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )

Die Frage ist, wie löse ich das jetzt möglichst elegant, welche Teile brauch ich dazu?



Hintergrund ist, dass ich einen sparsamen 2 PC habe, aber nur einen geeigneten Arbeitsplatz.
Da ich beim Internetsufen nicht soviel Strom verschwenden möchte würde ich gerne sowas versuchen.


Danke für eure Hilfe,

Gruß
Xtreme RS


----------



## norse (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Mh ich denke sowas würde helfen? : ATEN CS1782A, 2-fach | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Hm. ich brauch das ja nicht für den Monitor, sondern für hauptsächlich Maus und Tastatur.
Vorgestellt habe ich mir das in ungefähr wie ein Y-Kabel bei den Lüftern.

Kann ich das bei Maus und Tastatur evt. über einen USB Hub realisieren?


----------



## derP4computer (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Vielleicht das hier: USB Pocket KVM Switch, 2-Port-DS-11402-1 | DIGITUS bei https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Port-USB-DVI-Pocket.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Es Gibt auch noch nur für Maus und Tastatur sowas hier Klick
Wenn du allerdings auch Sound mit durchschleifen willst, wirst du über ein vollwertiges KVM-Switch nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

@derP4Computer 
Das ist jetzt nicht ganz das, was ich mir Vorgestellt habe, aber trotzdem danke. 



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Es Gibt auch noch nur für Maus und Tastatur sowas hier Klick
> Wenn du allerdings auch Sound mit durchschleifen willst, wirst du über ein vollwertiges KVM-Switch nicht herumkommen.



Ok sowas habe ich gesucht. Und für den Ton gibt es sowas einfaches nicht?
Dann werd ich das wohl anders lösen müssen, dass KVM-Switch ist mir für meine Zwecke jetzt eigentlich zu teuer.

Auf jeden Fall wirds spektakulärer Kabelsalat.


----------



## fotoman (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Ok sowas habe ich gesucht. Und für den Ton gibt es sowas einfaches nicht?


Nein, entweder ein vollständiger KVM-Switch mit Ton oder so eine Lösung wie von Toffelwurst beschrieben. 



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> dass KVM-Switch ist mir für meine Zwecke jetzt eigentlich zu teuer.


Wie oft willst Du denn zwischen beiden PCs umschalten? 
(a) gibt es auch Monitore mit integreirtem USB-Hub, der dann u.U. auch mit dem Umschalten des Monitoreingangs geschaltet werden kann (sollte im Handbuch des Monitors stehen).
(b) schalten einge Monitore unverschämt langsam und eignen sich daher m.M.n. nur für ein sehr seltenes Umschalten bei einem sehr geduldigen Anwender (mein Dell U2711 ist so ein Monitor).
(c) ist der oben angegebenen KVM einer der wenigen, der auch mit HD und 100hz umgehen kann.



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wirds spektakulärer Kabelsalat.


Immer noch weniger Salat wie zwei Tastaturen/Mäuse auf dem Tisch verursachen.


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC mit selben Peripheriegeräten betreiben ohne Umstecken*

Im laufenden Betrieb will ich nicht umschalten.

Soll eher bedeuten: 
1. Ich setzt mich an meinen Platz, denke ich hab bock auf Zocken, und schalte den Spiele PC an.Der Internet-PC bleibt aus

2. Oder ich setz mich an meinen Platz, will ins Internet und schalte dafür den Internet-PC an. Der Spiele-PC bleibt aus.

Der Monitor bleib außen vor, da dieser 2 Eingänge hat und ich einfach den Eingangs-Kanal wechseln werde.


----------

